# Can Finale 10 be saved as an earlier vr?



## Dave Connor (Jun 18, 2010)

I know a lot of Finale users (I own Sibelius) many of them work in earlier versions than 2010. If I was to get 10 would I be able to save it as an earlier version for exchange purposes?


----------



## eschroder (Jun 19, 2010)

Although I don't have the 2010 version, but with all years previous, you just save the file as an xml file. The only problem with xml files is that little odd glitches happen. It got better as the years progressed but just my experience with converting back and forth with xml.


----------



## Narval (Jun 19, 2010)

The answer is no it won't save as earlier versions. Xml works fine though, depending on the complexity of the file.


----------



## Dave Connor (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks JJP, I will check that out.


----------

